# Toro 1128 OXE or 1028 HD OXE



## rnormore (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Folks

Trying to make a decision on which snowblower to buy. Initially I was looking at the Ariens but the autoturn issues has me thinking twice. So I hear Toro is also a great machine. My dealer has the 2015 1028 HD OXE and the 2014 1128 OXE for the same price. I live in Newfoundland, Canada we get a lot of heavy wet snow. Anyone have any thoughts that could sway me one way or the other.

Thanks


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

rnormore said:


> Hi Folks
> Trying to make a decision on which snowblower to buy. Initially I was looking at the Ariens but the autoturn issues has me thinking twice. So I hear Toro is also a great machine. My dealer has the 2015 1028 HD OXE and the 2014 1128 OXE for the same price. I live in Newfoundland, Canada we get a lot of heavy wet snow. Anyone have any thoughts that could sway me one way or the other.
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum, I would say essentially they are the same but if you look up on the Toro site the 1028 has a 302cc engine and the 1128 has a 342cc engine, so I would probably opt for the 1128 just for the slightly more powerful engine. Good Luck


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would get the 1128 also


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I would get the 1128 also


I have a 1128 and it is awesome, just finished 2 hrs of blowing heavy snow 5 in, or close to 20 cm, no issues at all I have several topics here and a review. 1 week after I bought mine we had 10 in of wet snow and no problems just me getting used to my new Toro. Let us know what you get.


----------



## Gondo (Nov 1, 2015)

Old reply but I have the 1028 and live in Atlantic Canada as well. We can get the 15ft snow drifts here. 

It shoots the snow super good and works well, but it's no Honda. For half the price of a Honda I'm not complaining. It does however bog down when I push it into the 4ft EOD stuff. I should have bought the 11HP.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Gondo said:


> Old reply but I have the 1028 and live in Atlantic Canada as well. We can get the 15ft snow drifts here.
> 
> It shoots the snow super good and works well, but it's no Honda. For half the price of a Honda I'm not complaining. It does however bog down when I push it into the 4ft EOD stuff. I should have bought the 11HP.


 Are you trying to go full bore top gear into the bank?????????????


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would go with the 1128 it also has a self adjusting scraper bar for a closer to surface clean. For about $100. USD more you may want to take a look at the Ariens Pro 28 about $2200. USD. It will give you a 420cc Briggs engine a 23.5" intake height and it's built like a tank.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## Gondo (Nov 1, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Are you trying to go full bore top gear into the bank?????????????


No. With the snow we get it's usually 1st speed. And it's not bad. It bogs down a bit though and you have to lay off the wheels to let it catch it's breath.

It'll still do better than any other MTD or other brand save a Honda, Yamaha, or Ariens. However my buddy has a Honda and said he couldn't shoot the slush during 1 storm with his 928. I had no problem during the same storm.


----------

